
Requiring Universities to Ban Anonymous Speech on Campus Is Unconstitutional - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/01/eff-court-requiring-universities-ban-anonymous-online-speech-platforms-campus
======
yakitori
No comments on such an important topic on an anonymous hacker news forum?

"Feminist Majority Foundation" should be careful about what they wish for.
Because feminism has benefited tremendous from anonymous discussion and
anonymous support. For much of the world and even in much of the US, feminism
is a reviled term and ideology.

